# 2012 Key Deer fawns



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

These are about 3-4 weeks old; the doe have just recently begun bringing them out into the open. They are still quite timid.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

They are very cute. Wonderful pictures....


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Pair of spotted fawns
Curious to see, yet shy,
The new in Rain's world.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet babies, you guys must have had an easy winter and nice spring for her to have twins!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Sweet babies, you guys must have had an easy winter and nice spring for her to have twins!


It seems we have a family of deer that have a genetic propensity for multiple birth. We almost always have at least one set of twins. Two years ago, we had a set of triplets _and_ a set of twins. This is a small herd that is relatively isolated, since we live on a peninsula on the island. I suspect that most of these deer are fairly closely related (Nature singles out the strongest genes in a way that man cannot begin to match).

Winters are always pretty easy here (Summers are hard, lol), though it's been unusually dry this year.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Squeeeeeeeee!!*

Cuteness overload. I love the pics!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

That is so adorable...how lucky you are to have such a birds eye view. We have deer in our yard as well..but Ive not seen such young babies. Thanks for the photos!


----------

